# [solved] vlc ohne GUI

## pir187

Hallo Forum,

seit meiner Neuinstallation kann ich den Video Lan Clienten (0.8.2-r2) nicht dazu bewegen, mir seine GUI zu zeigen. Beim Start erscheint folgendes:

```

kay@pir187> vlc

VLC media player 0.8.2 Janus

Remote-Control-Interface initialisiert. Geben Sie `h' für Hilfe ein

```

und nach dem manuellen Abbruch dann:

```

signal 2 received, terminating vlc - do it again in case it gets stuck

```

Hier zur Systeminfo:

```

root@pir187> t info

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/NX/etc /usr/NX/home /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac alsa apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dts dvdr eds emboss encode exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit kde lcms libg++ libwww live lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real recode samba scanner sdl spell sse sse2 ssl tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb v4l vorbis win32codecs xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

```

Mein DISPLAY steht auf

```

kay@pir187> echo $DISPLAY

:0

```

Ich habe schon gesucht, aber dieses Problem hatte keiner... Bin für Vorschläge dankbar.

pir187

----------

## Fugee47

Das Problem hatte ich auch schonmal, das hatte was mit den USE-Flags zu tun. Wenn ich das richtig sehe liegt es an dem use-flag "wxwindows" das du nicht drinhast.

emerge vlc -pv     zeigt dir alle möglichen use-flags von vlc .....

----------

## pir187

Ach verdammt, das kommt davon, wenn man nicht alles postet!

Ich habe 

```
media-video/vlc wxwindows
```

 in der 

```
/etc/portage/package.use
```

 drin stehen. Hatte einen ähnlichen Post gefunden und das mal testweise eingetragen. Danach hatte er auch noch

```
wxGTk-2.6.1

gtk+-2.8.8

```

 und noch anderes zeug installiert. vlc bietet mir aber immer noch keine GUI an  :Sad:  ! ich möchte den vlc schon gerne nutzen, wenn ich dieses problem nur beseitigen könnte!

pir187

----------

## Fugee47

hm, bei mir startet der die gui.

make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-gnome gtk gtk2 qt kde dvd alsa cdr apache2 mysql php4 mod_php arts svg hal wxwindows encode dvdread gcj objc aac win32codecs real theora matroska fbcon dvb cdparanoia cpudetection aalib dts flac cdio cddb cdda a52 sqlite vcd mplayer"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="49"

LINGUAS="de"

emerge vlc -pv:

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.2-r2  -3dfx +X +a52 +aac +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi +cdda -corba -daap -debug +dts +dvb +dvd +esd +fbcon +ffmpeg +flac -ggi -gnutls -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live +matroska -mod +mp3 +mpeg +ncurses +nls -nsplugin +ogg +opengl +oss +png +samba -screen +sdl -speex -stream +svg -svga +theora +truetype -unicode -v4l +vcd -vlm +vorbis +wxwindows +xml2 -xosd +xv 0 kB

vielleicht hilft dir davon was weiter ???

----------

## firefly

pir187: hast du, nachdem du wxGTK installiert hattest, vlc re-installiert ??

----------

## pir187

Ja, hatte ich. Leider ohne Erfolg. Zur Sicherheit werde ich wxwindows gleich noch einmal in der /etc/make.conf setzen, und nicht nur für vlc. Vielleicht hilft das?!

Edit1: Bringt nichts. Es wird nichts zum Neucompilieren angezeigt... Bin ratlos.

pir187

----------

## UTgamer

Es klappt eben nicht bei jedem, warum?

So habe ich es bei mir gelöst gehabt (leider in englisch):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2986392.html#2986392

In dem Thread sind auch noch andere Vorschläge oder Hilfsstellungen.

Durch suchen hättest du dies aber auch finden können.   :Wink: 

----------

## AliBaba40

Kämpfe seit einiger Zeit mit exakt der selben Problematik. Das nach einer Neuinstallation. Davor lief VLC tadelos.

Habe bereits in der make.conf das USE Flag: 

```
wxwindows
```

und in der der package.use: 

```

x11-libs/wxGTK unicode 

media-video/vlc win32codecs real unicode skins

```

Dank des skins Falgs erscheint der VLC jetzt zumindest auf dem Desktop (nur nicht so wie er früher aussah). Jedoch besitzen seine Buttons keine Funktionalität. Videos kann ich nur so schauen: Im Konqueror eine Videodatei mit Rechts anklicken Öffnet mit-> VLC media player

Wenn ich ihm in der Konsole starte und auf einen Button klicke kommt follgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [00000305] main dialogs provider error: no dialogs provider module matched "any"
> 
> [00000279] skins2 interface error: No suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the wxWidgets plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)
> ...

 

Bin mir nicht sicher was mit wxWidgets genau gemeint ist. Habe aber Gnome 2.10.2, KDE 3.5.0 und wxGTK 2.6.1 installiert.

----------

## wollja

Ich musste bei dem selben Problem folgendes machen 

```
USE="UTF8" emerge wxGTK
```

 seitdem gehts.

----------

## pir187

@all: danke für die weiteren beuträge. ich war jetzt am we nicht am rechner, deshalb probiere ich die tipps erst heute einmal aus und schreibe dann, ob es etwas genutzt hat.

greetz, pir187

----------

## AliBaba40

 *wollja wrote:*   

> Ich musste bei dem selben Problem folgendes machen 
> 
> ```
> USE="UTF8" emerge wxGTK
> ```
> ...

 

Also ein

```
USE="UTF8" emerge -pvN wxGTK
```

scheint bei mir gar keine Auswirkungen zu haben. Finde dieses Flag auch nicht in der use.desc. Du meinst nicht zufällig das "unicode" Flag? Das ist bei mir schon gesetzt. Zumindest in Verbindung mit wxGTK.

----------

## wollja

Logisch meine ich 

```
USE="unicode" emerge wxGTK
```

 schäm, hab mich in der Bash verblättert.

Ich hatte zuvor ivman mit UTF8 übersetzt. Nochmal sorry für den unqualifizierten Post  :Embarassed: 

EDIT: Was mir noch einfällt, hast du die wxwidgets in den Useflags?

----------

## pir187

@wollja:  *Quote:*   

> Was mir noch einfällt, hast du die wxwidgets in den Useflags?

 

Nein. Meinst Du das für alle Progs oder nur in der 

```
package.use
```

 für vlc oder wxGTK?

pir187

----------

## wollja

Nein ich meinte das nur für vlc, darum gehts ja.

Ich glaub hier war schon mal ein Thread in dem es darum ging, bei mir ist es jedenfalls in der package.use für vlc.

MfG Jan

----------

## _hephaistos_

@wollja: es gibt kein UTF8 bzw. wxwidgets useflag! (utf8 (KLEIN) nur bei mysql)

@pir: versuch mal ~/.vlc (oder ähnliches) zu löschen (ev. backuppen). kann ja sein, dass da was verstellt is...

cheers

----------

## pir187

@_hephaistos_: das verzeichnis habe ich schon mehrfach gelöscht, auch jetzt nach dem neucompilieren - es hilft leider nicht. nach dem start von vlc erscheinen nur die "gewohnten" ausgaben (siehe anfang des themas).

pir187

----------

## pir187

Mit folgenden Einstellungen habe ich es nun geschafft, vlc zum Laufen zu bekommen:

/etc/portage/package.use:

```
x11-libs/wxGTK unicode

media-video/vlc wxwindows skins unicode dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live
```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```
media-video/vlc

dev-libs/libebml

x11-libs/wxGTK
```

Die installierten Versionen von vlc und wxGTK sind:

```
vlc-0.8.4a

wxGTK-2.6.2-r1
```

Nach einem 

```
emerge vlc wxGTK
```

 läuft der vlc nun endlich! Ich hoffe, Euch gelingt das auch mit Hilfe dieses Posts!

pir187

----------

## AliBaba40

 YIPIEEE, DANKE !!!    :Very Happy:  

Habe zuerst bemerkt, dass meine Version vom wxGTK älter war, also ein:

```

echo ">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av wxGTK

```

ging aber leider immer noch nicht, also USE Flag Vergleich. Habe dann diese drei bei mir eingetragen (/etc/portage/pakage.use):

```

-win32codecs -real -xosd

```

dann noch:

```

emerge -avN vlc

```

und siehe da es geht. Weiß nur nicht ob es an den Flags oder an wxGTK lag, da ich zwischendurch VLC nicht kompiliert habe.

Endlich nach so vielen Fehlversuchen.

----------

## pir187

Tachchen,

schön, daß Du auch einen Erfolg feiern konntest. Nur noch folgendes:

```
win32codecs real
```

 habe ich erfolgreich in meinem System in Verwendung, daran sollte es nicht liegen. Kannst es ja mal damit testen...

Schöne Restwoche, pir187

----------

## AliBaba40

Ok. 

Läuft bei mir jetzt auch mit:

```
win32codecs real
```

Gruß Alex.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Wenn jemand probleme mit der GUI hat, probiert folgendes:

1. ~/.vlc/cache/plugins-*****.dat löschen

2. vlc mit -v2 starten (für verbose)

Dann bekommt ihr zumindest schon mal eine Fehlermeldung...

Bei mir z.B. kam die Meldung, dass da was mit dem Symbol pango_x_irgendwas nicht stimme...

Das ist übrigens in wxGTK-2.6.1-r1 behoben  :Wink: 

----------

